

Mind-Blowing Facts That Will Make You Use Email Again - jackwe
http://www.wrike.com/blog/01/24/2012/5-Mind-Blowing-Facts-About-Email/

======
RickHull
5 Mind-blowing facts!

1\. Social media didn't kill email.

Blind. Mown.

2\. Outlook is the most popular email client.

Utterly shattered.

This linkbait article is bad and submitter should feel bad.

~~~
DavidBradbury
Adding to the top comment providing the other three so HN people don't need to
give this site more views:

3) E-mail is still a growing business communication tool. 4) E-mail for task
management can work. 5) You can power up your e-mail with multiple app combos.

A bunch of crap, don't bother going.

------
kine
Who doesn't use email?...

This is linkbait.

~~~
gwright
Well, I work with teenagers and it is quite suprising to me how infrequently
they check their email. SMS and Facebook messaging have much higher priority
in their communication hierarchy.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
I'm 23, my preferred means of communication list goes:

Face to face

SMS

Twitter

Facebook

Email

IM

Phone

Post

------
NateDad
Advertisement submitted by a newbie, first comment is by a newbie, 10 bucks
says all up votes are from newbies.

------
lowmagnet
Ad for something most of us don't need on a platform most of us don't use.

------
adestefan
And I can't understand a damn thing on that page because they used cute little
food icons instead of real graphs and charts.

------
egwynn
This is the least useful web page I've read in weeks/months.

